# KY Homeowner Shoots Suspect Breaking Into His Neighbor’s Home



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

KY Homeowner Shoots Suspect Breaking Into His Neighbor’s Home


A man says his surveillance system alerted him to a break-in next door, when he went to stop the thief, gunfire broke out.

It all happened just before 9:00 Saturday morning on Hager Drive in Richmond.

When the intruder broke into the home, he probably didn't know he was caught on camera. And he definitely didn't know that the man living next door was about to go in after him.

Neighbors say the intruder walked down the street at about 7:30 Saturday morning. The homeowner does not want to be identified, but tells LEX-18 when the thief broke into his neighbor's home about an hour later, his system alerted him and he went next door to confront the intruder.

When the neighbor says he cornered the intruder, the man came after him with some screwdrivers, that's when he shot him in the arm, leg and hip.

The would-be thief then jumped out of a window, but police were already on the scene.

People on Hager Drive say they've been battling a bad drug problem in the area.

The man shot was taken to UK hospital with several gunshot wounds, but he is expected to survive.

Police say 38-year-old Steven Murphy is the man that was shot. Officials say charges are pending. Charges against the neighbor are not expected.




http://gunssavelives.net/self-defense/ky-homeowner-shoots-suspect-breaking-into-his-neighbors-home/


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Good for him!

Smitty


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sweet, score one for the good guys. Who'd bring a screwdriver to a gunfight???


----------

